# riuscire a fare qualcosa



## erick

Come si dice "riuscire a fare qualcosa" in spagnolo?

Per esempio:
"Capisco lo spagnolo ma non _riesco a_ parlare bene."
"Non credo di _riuscire a_ venire a Milano."

Secondo il mio dizionario ci sono 3 possibilità, ma ho qualche dubbio:
"volver a salir"
"acabar bien/mail; tener éxito
"ser capaz de"  <-- mi sembra l'equivalente di "essere capace"

Grazie


----------



## traduttrice

Hola  "riuscire a fare qualcosa" sería "lograr" en español.
Negli esempi, 
"Capisco lo spagnolo ma non _riesco a_ parlare bene."
"Entiendo el ES pero no LOGRO hablarlo bien" sarebbe una traduz. un tanto forzata. Potresti dire "... no lo hablo bien" e basta.

"Non credo di _riuscire a_ venire a Milano."
"No creo que PUEDA (mejor) o LOGRE ir a Milano"

Riguardo alle possibilità che hai citato, non sono d'accordo con "volver a salir" sarebbe "uscire ancora" che è diverso da "riuscire".

Spero di esserti stata utile.
^o^


----------



## Necsus

Riuscire = ri-uscire; uscire di nuovo = volver a salir; salir de nuevo.
Riuscire = venire bene = salir (la foto no ha salido bien).
Riuscire = essere in in grado, capace = lograr; conseguir (no logrò aprender el latìn).
Riuscire = risultare = resultar (aquel chico me resulta sìmpatico).

Forse questo può aiutarti a capire i diversi significati...


----------



## Cecilio

erick said:


> "Capisco lo spagnolo ma non _riesco a_ parlare bene."
> "Non credo di _riuscire a_ venire a Milano."
> 
> Grazie



In questi casi si può tradurre "riuscire" con il verbo spagnolo "conseguir", o "poder". Le mie traduzioni:

- Entiendo el español pero no consigo hablarlo bien.
- No creo que pueda venir a Milán.

Non esiste in spagnolo un verbo equivalente a "riuscire", quindi si può tradurre in molti modi diversi.


----------



## Tizona

Yo creo que una traduccion bastante 'casta' de riuscire seria 'acertar a hacer algo'.


----------



## Cecilio

Tizona said:


> Yo creo que una traduccion bastante 'casta' de riuscire seria 'acertar a hacer algo'.



Ciao, Tizona. "Traducción casta"... Cosa è?


----------



## Tizona

Lo siento!!!

A ver si me explico... algo 'casta' es algo muy propio de un determinado lugar. Por ejemplo, en Bari es muy casta comer focaccia en Bari vecchia.

Lo que quiero decir es que si yo digo:
-Non riesco a scrivere due parole in italiano = No acierto a escribir dos palabras en italiano

a mucha gente le va a sonar un tanto 'raro', incluso a castellano antiguo, pero es porque en mi zona usamos muchas expresiones que al resto de los hablantes les suenas bastante anticuadas

Me he explicado?


----------



## Tizona

Jajajajaja! Pero si eres de Valencia!!!!


----------



## Cecilio

Tizona said:


> Jajajajaja! Pero si eres de Valencia!!!!



Pues sí, ya ves... Tú dices que vienes de un sitio en el que utilizáis expresiones anticuadas... ¿Dónde está eso exactamente? ¿En la ínsula Barataria?

La traducción de "riuscire" como "acertar a hacer algo" es muy buena, pero no creo que sirva en todos los casos. Por muy _casta _que sea...


----------



## Tizona

Por supuesto que no sirve para todos los casos porque 'riuscire a fare qualcosa' tiene varias acepciones y la traduccion que yo propongo no sirve para todas ellas.

Me apuesto un cafe a que tu no dices 'acertar a hacer algo', ni 'harto hago', ni 'aguanto mas haciendo esto que aquello'...


----------



## Cecilio

Tizona said:


> Por supuesto que no sirve para todos los casos porque 'riuscire a fare qualcosa' tiene varias acepciones y la traduccion que yo propongo no sirve para todas ellas.
> 
> Me apuesto un cafe a que tu no dices 'acertar a hacer algo', ni 'harto hago', ni 'aguanto mas haciendo esto que aquello'...



Lo de 'acertar a hacer algo' sí que lo digo, y lo de 'aguanto más haciendo esto que aquello' se entiende y podría usarlo, pero no sé si tiene un significado especial en tus tierras (castellanas, supongo). Ahora, lo de 'harto hago' me suena a _Cantar del Mío Cid_, como tu _Tizona_. Una vez estuve en Burgos y vi un folleto que decía "Fernán González y su alfoz". Me tuvieron que explicar lo que significaba "alfoz"...


----------



## jazyk

¿Qué es alfoz? Me recuerda _algoz_ en portugués, verdugo.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> ¿Qué es alfoz? Me recuerda _algoz_ en portugués, verdugo.


*alfoz *


amb. Conjunto de pueblos que forman una sola jurisdicción. Más c. m.:
el alfoz de Lara, de Bricia, de Santa Gadea.
WR Diccionary


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> *alfoz *
> 
> amb. Conjunto de pueblos que forman una sola jurisdicción. Más c. m.:
> el alfoz de Lara, de Bricia, de Santa Gadea.
> WR Dictionary



Una piccola correzione, Claudi.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Una piccola correzione, Claudi.


Ops! Grazie.


----------



## erick

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Un altro esempio ... 
"Sono stanco morto ma non riesco a dormire."  (È vero, sono le 4 della notte a Madrid e sono ancora sveglio.)
Si dice semplicemente "no puedo dormir?"


----------



## claudine2006

erick said:


> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.
> 
> Un altro esempio ...
> "Sono stanco morto ma non riesco a dormire." (È vero, sono le 4 di notte a Madrid e sono ancora sveglio.)
> Si dice semplicemente "no puedo dormir?"


No consigo dormirme.


----------



## Jcharlie

ciao, tengo todavía un otro exjeplo. Espero una correcion. Muchas gracias

Ho perso la mia penna. Non riesco a trovarla

1) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No puedo hallarlo 
2) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No puedo encuentrarlo
3) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No logro hallarlo/ encuentrarlo
4) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No consigo/ acerto ad hallarlo/ encuentrarlo


----------



## Agró

Jcharlie said:


> ciao, tengo todavía un otro exjeplo. Espero una correcion. Muchas gracias
> 
> Ho perso la mia penna. Non riesco a trovarla
> 
> 1) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No puedo hallarlo
> 2) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No puedo enc*o*ntrarlo
> 3) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No logro hallarlo/ enc*o*ntrarlo
> 4) He perdido mi bolígrafo. No consigo/ ac*ie*rto ad *a* hallarlo/ enc*o*ntrarlo



Todo lo de arriba es correcto pero improbable en mayor o menor medida. 

Lo que yo diría es esto:

_He perdido el boli. No lo encuentro._


----------



## Jcharlie

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Estopa

Tizona said:


> Lo siento!!!
> 
> A ver si me explico... algo 'casta' es algo muy propio de un determinado lugar.



Eso es lo que yo entiendo por "castizo".



			
				Tizona said:
			
		

> a mucha gente le va a sonar un tanto 'raro', incluso a castellano antiguo, pero es porque en mi zona usamos muchas expresiones que al resto de los hablantes les suenas bastante anticuadas



Ah, será por eso... 

Edit: ¡Uy, he visto que el hilo es del año 2006!. Olvidad el comentario, por favor.


----------

